# Are the topics and threads in this forum being used as material on popular monetized YouTube channels?



## Samson4prez (Sep 14, 2020)

I was listening to a Max Igan podcast on crowhouse media today and 10-20min in he touched on a lot of specific topics discussed on this forum that to me seemed too much of a coincidence to ignore... Although we might just both study the same things...

​
It’s not bad that the ideas are being spread... Most of what’s shared on here stems from other ppls theories yet I some times feel like ppl come to the same conclusions independently at times which is refreshing... I noticed crowhouse seemed to be aligning his earlier videos with ideas similar to the material from Jon Levi and New Earth (which landed me here)... Anyway 40min in and he starts talking about the redwoods and silicon trees... I know we aren’t privy to this info and it is shared all over the web and I’m not sure if I read about it hear or on another website...

Perplexing Perceptions and Perplexing Perspectives on Facebook have a lot of videos you can’t find anywhere online, I could be some confusing sources...

Just bringing it up for contributors thoughts and if the people who provide a lot of insightful theories and reading ever considered there work might be used by other ppl who have monetized there conspiracy obsession... I feel like money taints the ethos of this type of research because once ppl start listening to you and you have a following and start making money on ads it doesn’t become about truth it becomes about making money... Thoughts?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived SH.org replies to this OP: Are the topics and threads in this forum being used as material on popular monetized YouTube channels?


----------

